# Moving to VT - LTC Still Good?



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

Good afternoon.

I'm moving from Springfield, MA to Vermont (thank goodness!) and was wondering about something. I recently got my LTC-A (restricted, of course) and was wondering if it'd still be good through the expiration date or if I'd need to get an out of state permit right when I move. 

Granted, I won't be in Mass that often except to visit friends and relatives, but it'd be nice to be able to avoid going through the whole process again so soon, let alone getting a letter from the local police chief when I've just moved there.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

From what I hear (correct me if I'm wrong), while VT is good in that there's no permitting shenanigans, that can put residents in a bind as they have no permit with which they can be granted recipricoal carry rights in other states...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

OfficerObie59 said:


> while VT is good in that there's no permitting shenanigans...


Cheeky and fun or cruel and tragic?


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Since you are no longer a Massachusetts resident, I expect your LTC would no longer be valid. Report the change of address and see what happens.
> 
> Start the process for your nonresident LTC, maybe your existing status will help the process.


Yeah, I was afraid of that. It's a shame to have paid what I did, just to shell out another $100 (per year). It'll be nice to not need a permit up there, but that means I need to hope the local police chief won't mind writing (or at least signing) a letter that states what's needed. Given that I'll be new to the area, I forsee issues with that. Oh, well. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Cheeky and fun or cruel and tragic?


 Cheeky and fun, most certainly...


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Just don't go crazy and spend all your retirement money on guns with bayonet lugs and magazines that are less than 15 years old.


Hehe, don't worry about that. I'm not going to go crazy or anything. I might avail myself of a handgun or two that aren't on the Mass compliant list, that's about it.

Besides, I have all the bayonet I need with that old Nagant. One is plenty.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I believe in VT you only need a drivers license or a government ID to purchase. No permits issued....


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> I lurv my Mosins.


As do I... because:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Speaking from experience (1 1/2 years ago), the FRB does not revoke or expire your LTC when you move out of state. It will still be valid until it expires. You will of course, still need to send your registered mail change of address in to the Police Chief in your old town as well as the FRB.


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

frank said:


> Speaking from experience (1 1/2 years ago), the FRB does not revoke or expire your LTC when you move out of state. It will still be valid until it expires. You will of course, still need to send your registered mail change of address in to the Police Chief in your old town as well as the FRB.


Ah, many thanks. As was suggested above, when the move goes through, I'll send the appropriate change of address and see what happens. Always worth a shot! ...er... pardon the pun.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

vonart said:


> Ah, many thanks. As was suggested above, when the move goes through, I'll send the appropriate change of address and see what happens. Always worth a shot! ...er... pardon the pun.


 "Besage Hallo" to the Von Trapp Family for me.int::beer::t:


----------

